# Have the TiVo remote record button just schedule a recording, without more (TE3)



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I know that it won't happen at this point, but:

Why is it that when I have the TiVo Guide up and press the record button to set the selected show for recording, I then get a selection screen for the show with a "watch now" option at the top, requiring me to move the selector down to the "record" option and then select that? And so, what could have been a 1-button operation (or, ok, 2, if you want a confirmation-like process) becomes 3. And, in fact, it's exactly the same process as if I had pressed the select button when in the Guide rather than pressing the record button. Especially given this fact, why not have the record button just schedule the recording directly (or, at least, automatically going to a pre-selected record option for confirmation), thereby saving button presses?

Not a major issue, certainly, but just annoying (especially when selecting numerous shows to record at a time).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, I miss ReplayTV’s simple one-press for a one-time recording (w default settings), a second press to set a repeat recording (default OnePass-equivalent), then a third press would cycle back to no recording.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Maybe it’s a recent update but the record button brings up the options but it defaults to record this (whatever).

Sorry. Maybe you meant you were in TE3. I tested on 4.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

With TE3 you will get the "watch now" option if, The program is already in My Shows or available from a streaming app that you selected to appear in Tivo Central > Apps.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

yesno said:


> With TE3 you will get the "watch now" option if, The program is already in My Shows or available from a streaming app that you selected to appear in Tivo Central > Apps.


Yeah. I just wish that the record button would, without more, set the recording or at least go directly to the record option, especially given that pressing the select button takes you to the same "watch now"/"record"/etc. screen--why not differentiate what the record and enter buttons do (and make things a button-press or 2 simpler)? And nice, further, the option as mentioned by @krkaufman, for a double press of the record button to set a OnePass.

Ah, well, just a thought (I was setting a bunch of shows at the time, and this thought always occurs to me when doing so).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I wouldn’t expect much in changes for TE3. FWIW, TiVo appears to agree with you as they implemented it better in TE4. If that update makes its way to TE3 is the question.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> *I wouldn't expect much in changes for TE3. *FWIW, TiVo appears to agree with you as they implemented it better in TE4. If that update makes its way to TE3 is the question.


And I expect less than that.


----------

